# Ordered an UberX... Tried to inflate the rate.



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.

I tipped the guy a 5 spot because it was a short trip and that was it. NO... The guy got greedy. I had two other friends with me, so the bill should have been no more that $7.00. The dousche charged me at a UberXL rate.

Being an Uber driver myself that also qualified for XL, I needed to bust his chops, so I called him. He tells me It's the charge for riding in an SUV and I had to order a smaller car if I wanted to pay cheaper. I know I hit X.

I just told him that it was an interesting scam, since I also do rides for Uber. There was no response after I said that. Told him to enjoy his One Star and Uber will be notified. I got a full refund, but I'm sure he must be doing this to all the drunks.
(Updated to clarify)


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> so, I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
> I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
> I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.
> 
> ...


I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.

He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.

So your drunk ass ***** 1 starred him for YOUR screw up.

Karma is a *****.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Funny how alcohol will even turn an Uber driver that is using as a rider into a ******.

Congratulations on becoming precisely what you have *****ed about on this forum. A drunken Uber ******.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.
> 
> He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.
> 
> ...


Driver would need to submit a ticket to CSR via help, right? No way a driver should be able to switch classes after accepting a lower class.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.
> 
> He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.
> 
> ...


Driver would need to submit a ticket to CSR via help, right? No way a driver should be able to switch classes after accepting a lower class.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are XL you can get Uber to upcharge X rides to XL by submitting a ticket, but only if it was an actual XL ride, I.e. more than 4 passengers.

What the OP states about the driver up charging doesn't make any sense without more context. Did the driver demand more cash, was the fare magically upcharged to XL on the spot all by itself, or was this all post ride adjustments through a CSR?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Driver would need to submit a ticket to CSR via help, right? No way a driver should be able to switch classes after accepting a lower class.


Correct.

Similar to 5 people ordering Black instead of SUV.

You request the change by specifying they had 5 or more passengers, but it is NOT an immediate change.

Basically, he ordered XL by mistake.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> What the OP states about the driver up charging doesn't make any sense without more context. Did the driver demand more cash, was the fare magically upcharged to XL on the spot all by itself, or was this all post ride adjustments through a CSR?


 OP-What was the cost of your ride immediately after it was taken? Did it change afterwards? Yes, this is completely possible if the driver lied to Uber saying he had more than four riders! Did your rider receipt reflect that there was an adjustment made?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OP-What was the cost of your ride immediately after it was taken? Did it change afterwards? Yes, this is completely possible if the driver lied to Uber saying he had more than four riders! Did your rider receipt reflect that there was an adjustment made?


He told the driver to enjoy his 1 star.

That means rate was XL based immediately.

Alcohol turned him into a ******.

This wasn't on the driver.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> so, I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
> I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
> I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.
> 
> ...


Like previously stated, drivers can't change classifications within the app themselves. You got what you paid for...and then some given the type of vehicle. Don't see a problem with the driver in this instance.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.
> 
> He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.
> 
> ...





Kalee said:


> Funny how alcohol will even turn an Uber driver that is using as a rider into a ******.
> 
> Congratulations on becoming precisely what you have *****ed about on this forum. A drunken Uber ******.


First off, I wasn't drunk. Second, GooberX , what the **** do you and Kalee know about UberXL? Not a fkn thing because you just drive for UberX. Here's a lesson you pair of donkey ****s. An SUV that can accept UberX and UberXL, simply has to go on the app, hit the button that says more than 4 passengers, put a higher number and BAM, it's recalculated by a CSR. No questions asked. This method is done for passengers that add more people, but coincidentally the UberX was a 6 passenger SUV.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a lot wrong with this story. If this guy is an uber driver then he gets the dbag of the year award. No ability to change fairs he should know that, I had a lady insist she ordered Xl when I showed up in my Kia Soul. I asked her if she looked at my picture and verified what vehicle to look for, yes was her reply , mistakes are fine just don't put them on the driver. The most troubling part of this story is that our friend Einstein got a refund from Uber. Wonder if I sent a note saying my check was short a few hundred if they would just add it, why not? Not real money right? x has the same option in their app we just never use it because we would never take more than 4 People right guys.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> If you are XL you can get Uber to upcharge X rides to XL by submitting a ticket, but only if it was an actual XL ride, I.e. more than 4 passengers.
> 
> What the OP states about the driver up charging doesn't make any sense without more context. Did the driver demand more cash, was the fare magically upcharged to XL on the spot all by itself, or was this all post ride adjustments through a CSR?


It was done through a CSR. it's the only way to quietly add the up charge. I've done it numerous times when more than 4 show up ready to get in. The guy saw my friends bugging out and did it to increase the earnings for the ride.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Unless there is a new feature in the app in certain markets. But I've never seen an upgrade in class without doing a fare review.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> First off, I wasn't drunk. Second, GooberX , what the **** do you and Kalee know about UberXL? Not a fkn thing because you just drive for UberX. Here's a lesson you pair of donkey ****s. An SUV that can accept UberX and UberXL, simply has to go on the app, hit the button that says more than 4 passengers, put a higher number and BAM, it's recalculated by a CSR. No questions asked. This method is done for passengers that add more people, but coincidentally the UberX was a 6 passenger SUV.


I know EVERYTHING there is to know about every class of vehicle.

I have driven them ALL.

What you are saying is true, but it isn't an immediate change, and if for some reason it was in this case, you wouldn't have "tipped him a 5 spot".

And your post started with how you had downed quite a few vodkas.

You were drunk and now you are making excuses.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I should have known UberX only drivers wouldn't understand the story. If you don't do XL, just ignore the post. Your derogatory comments hold no weight.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok if he is saying the driver claimed to have more passengers than he actually did, and this is true I withdraw my previous post. Take that back this guy is a dbag.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I know EVERYTHING there is to know about every class of vehicle.
> 
> I have driven them ALL.
> 
> ...


Once the fare is calculated on the driver's side, he can up charge it. THE POINT IS HE DID IT WHEN HE WAS NOT SUPPOSE TO. It sounds like you took that term vodka and went on the offensive.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> It was done through a CSR. it's the only way to quietly add the up charge. I've done it numerous times when more than 4 show up ready to get in. The guy saw my friends bugging out and did it to increase the earnings for the ride.


If he did it through a CSR, explain to me how you got to call him out on it.

They do not happen immediately.

Your story is just that, a story.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

ARIV005 I believe the problem everyone is having is understanding how did you 'call the driver out' on up-charging you (to his face, as you make it look like) when we can only get a fare adjusted after the fact. Which means you would have finished the ride, came home, and got an updated receipt from Uber hours later. Please elaborate.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OP-What was the cost of your ride immediately after it was taken? Did it change afterwards? Yes, this is completely possible if the driver lied to Uber saying he had more than four riders! Did your rider receipt reflect that there was an adjustment made?


I got one receipt for $15.40. No surge, three people. Once we get out of the car, a few taps past the Help button, the adjustment is made and one receipt is sent. I do X and XL and have made that change when it's necessary. This guy thought he'd do the up charge and not get questioned. I know the rates in my area. He just got greedy. It's the Uber way!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> ARIV005 I believe the problem everyone is having is understanding how did you 'call the driver out' on up-charging you (to his face, as you make it look like) when we can only get a fare adjusted after the fact. Which means you would have finished the ride, came home, and got an updated receipt from Uber hours later. Please elaborate.


Called him on the Uber line that links to his cell.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.
> 
> He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.
> 
> ...


You can charge them for an XL if they ordered an X (if your vehicle qualifies). If more than 4 get in, at the end of the trip you click on "fare issue" and then "more than 4 passengers" and it says "how many" and you put the # in. Almost immediately you get an email saying the price was adjusted. The interesting thing is how did you know he charged you for an XL since he can't do that until the ride is over? Did you sit there looking over his shoulder while he closed out the trip to make sure he gave you "5" stars? I think your story is bullshit and probably the tip also...You probably asked for change from that 5.00. LMFAO!!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> I got one receipt for $15.40. No surge, three people. Once we get out of the car, a few taps past the Help button, the adjustment is made and one receipt is sent. I do X and XL and have made that change when it's necessary. This guy thought he'd do the up charge and not get questioned. I know the rates in my area. He just got greedy. It's the Uber way!


And when did you call him out?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> so, I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
> I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
> I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.
> 
> ...


Sad, must have been watered down Vodka if you are saying that after "throwing down quite a few vodkas" you were on top of all your faculties.

I'd ask for a refund on the Vodka pal! The up charge does not happen instantly. You chose the wrong class of car, and like many a brave drunk will not admit to a very possible error.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> i guess you never got a call from a passenger? I've received phone calls from PAX the following day because of a lost item. The receipt is emailed in minutes and I called. To me, that's immediate. Sounds quite simple.


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, although you made it sound as if you called him out face to face.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> You can charge them for an XL if they ordered an X (if your vehicle qualifies). If more than 4 get in, at the end of the trip you click on "fare issue" and then "more than 4 passengers" and it says "how many" and you put the # in. Almost immediately you get an email saying the price was adjusted. The interesting thing is how did you know he charged you for an XL since he can't do that until the ride is over? Did you sit there looking over his shoulder while he closed out the trip to make sure he gave you "5" stars? I think your story is bullshit and probably the tip also...You probably asked for change from that 5.00. LMFAO!!


A little math and some street smarts can get you further in life. Or you can just continue getting Uberfkd.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sad, must have been watered down Vodka if you are saying that after "throwing down quite a few vodkas" you were on top of all your faculties.
> 
> I'd ask for a refund on the Vodka pal! The up charge does not happen instantly. You chose the wrong class of car, and like many a brave drunk will not admit to a very possible error.


Not sure how it works in Aussieville, but technology works quite fast over here. Receipt, phone call to driver, less than 10 minutes. one thing I've learned from driving is not to be "that" passenger.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, although you made it sound as if you called him out face to face.


Apologies for the confusing text. Was not my intention.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

No matter how this situation went down, it's yet another reason for Uber to stop crossing the tiers of service over like they do. It's only detrimental to both drivers and riders...well, especially the drivers.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Apologies for the confusing text. Was not my intention.


Thanks for clarifying. I no longer think you were being a dick...lol!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do not be surprised at this. At one point, back in the days before meters, I lived in Foggy Bottom, one half block from a zone line. I used to travel to and from Boston on the railroad frequently, at the time. It was _one lo-o-o-o-ng zone_ from Union Station to my address. In slow periods, the starter at the Station could not double up passengers, so often, a driver would get stuck with just me. If the driver simply kept his mouth shut, or quoted the correct fare, which, at the time, was $1,70, he got five, whether I shared the cab, or not. I did this too, so I knew what it was like. I always gave the driver my address, never the street corner. More than one driver tried to double or even triple zone me. Of course, I would balk and tell the driver that I have a hack face, too, so I know the fares. This caused most drivers to back off. Some would wail and cry over "playing the zone line, and how "I should know better", but I would remind those drivers that I had given an actual address when I got into the cab at the station. They would be unhappy at getting flatted (no tip), but I do not tip when someone exhibits overt dishonesty.

There _was_, however this one guy..................We pulled up across the street from my address, where, fortunately, my cab was parked. The driver tried to triple zone me. I balked, he insisted and accused me of lying about being a cab driver and how no cab driver could "afford to live here, anyhow". I told him to write me a receipt if he wanted his three zone fare, and, I reminded him of all the information that was required on a receipt. "Me sorry, no pen having" was the reply. Calmly, I got out and started across the street to my cab. He started to jump up and down and holler how "me have you suitcase in trunk, you no get luggages if you no me pay money!". I informed him that he would be paid, he could open the trunk and get out my suitcase. I took my keys from my pocket, unlocked my cab, took a pen from the sun visor, lobbed it at him and said "Start writing, my Friend". That changed his attitude. He agreed that the fare was the one zone $1,70. He handed me my suitcase, I handed him a one dollar bill, two quarters and two dimes. He looked at it and started crying about how I should know better than to do that and how he had to work so hard for no money and I should know what it was like and I should tip him. I told him what I stated previously, you are a crook, you get no help from me.

So yeah, I know from where you are coming. What makes it worse is that you, who knows what it is like, actually_ did_ give him a tip. What is too bad is that Uber can not refund you the tip and deduct it from that crook's account.

I did not know that the driver could change a rate on the Uber application, there. But then, I do not driver UberXL, as a Fusion does not qualify for that.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

The primary reason ARIV005 got so much flak for his post was because his wording was not clear. Everyone thought he 'saw' the driver 'change' the fare from X to XL, which we all know isn't possible. Otherwise, yes this was a d*ck move by that driver.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Funny how alcohol will even turn an Uber driver that is using as a rider into a ******.
> 
> Congratulations on becoming precisely what you have *****ed about on this forum. A drunken Uber ******.


Even? More like especially. Alcohol isn't even required. Drivers are already primed to hate each other for accepting such shitty rates and killing the surge. Can't have community when everyone's embarrassed to be there.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Did you happen to notice what his rating was? If you fully explained to Uber what this guy did, after you gave him a $5 tip, it will be noted on his account. Since you called him on his Uber number after the ride was over, that might help validate your story. He'll end up getting deactivated soon enough if he's that stupid.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
> I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
> I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.
> 
> ...





ARIV005 said:


> I was hanging out home watching Game of Thrones with some friends and after throwing down quite a few vodkas, we get the munchies. One of the guys say lets go get something, I'll drive.
> I said hell no, just take an Uber. I ordered one and he got here fairly soon. Shows up in a Lexus gx470 (8cyl).
> I greet him and say nice truck. We went for a mile and about ten minutes later, we're back home.
> 
> ...


Something doesn't make sense to me. If you hit X, then you would have initially been charged an X. If he wanted to bump it up, he'd had upgrade after the trip was over, and then lie about how many were in the car ( there would have to have been at least 5 to justify an upgrade ). but, the charge would have been upgraded later, not right away, right?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Something doesn't make sense to me. If you hit X, then you would have initially been charged an X. If he wanted to bump it up, he'd had upgrade after the trip was over, and then lie about how many were in the car ( there would have to have been at least 5 to justify an upgrade ). but, the charge would have been upgraded later, not right away, right?


Yes, it was done after the ride was over. I only received one invoice. For a normal rider, they may not question it, but as a driver and knowing the rates, it stood out. It was just shady how Uber's rate cuts have caused a driver to do this. I blame Uber, not the driver.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Something doesn't make sense to me. If you hit X, then you would have initially been charged an X. If he wanted to bump it up, he'd had upgrade after the trip was over, and then lie about how many were in the car ( there would have to have been at least 5 to justify an upgrade ). but, the charge would have been upgraded later, not right away, right?


It takes time for the receipt to populate, if the driver does this often he could be quicker than the system and since he is approved for XL the change is instant.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

limepro said:


> It takes time for the receipt to populate, if the driver does this often he could be quicker than the system and since he is approved for XL the change is instant.


I've done it a couple times when it's slow. Usually they aren't even upset about it, most pax realize they were taking too long.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Yes, it was done after the ride was over. I only received one invoice. For a normal rider, they may not question it, but as a driver and knowing the rates, it stood out. It was just shady how Uber's rate cuts have caused a driver to do this. I blame Uber, not the driver.


He rips you off and you only blame Uber? Dude pulled a scam and was illegal yet you give him no credit for being the crook?


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> First off, I wasn't drunk. Second, GooberX , what the **** do you and Kalee know about UberXL? Not a fkn thing because you just drive for UberX. Here's a lesson you pair of donkey ****s. An SUV that can accept UberX and UberXL, simply has to go on the app, hit the button that says more than 4 passengers, put a higher number and BAM, it's recalculated by a CSR. No questions asked. This method is done for passengers that add more people, but coincidentally the UberX was a 6 passenger SUV.


Yes u can but it takes time


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

ARIV005 looks like UberMan Youtube made a video about exactly what happened to you. I remembered your thread and thought I'd help vindicate you, just in case there are any doubters left.  lol


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

He looks so sweaty.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Is this guy on the payroll?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I even know why someone driving uber xl, has to accept those occasional uber x. I'm so glad I can charge $3 for every additional pax.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

GooberX said:


> I have met the ****** passenger, and it's you.
> 
> He couldn't charge you for XL if you didn't order XL.
> 
> ...


Yes he can. It's simple


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> ARIV005 I believe the problem everyone is having is understanding how did you 'call the driver out' on up-charging you (to his face, as you make it look like) when we can only get a fare adjusted after the fact. Which means you would have finished the ride, came home, and got an updated receipt from Uber hours later. Please elaborate.


True point, but only if he opened the app immediately


----------

